# Boils/blisters?



## CarlaSixx (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't know if I'm the only one with this problem, but it's plagued me for yeaaaars and has now just gotten too out of control to handle.

See... I get these boils/blisters on my inner thighs a lot. I'd say at least 2 of these suckers a month. They're pretty painful, too. I talked about them when I was younger with my mother, but hers were never like mine. She says they're heat boils... from the area being so damn hot and stuff.

Well... these things pop up out of the blue, and they become HUGE within an hour. And painful when walking. 

In fact, the one I have right now is about 6 inches long and is sticking out about 1.5 inches out from the rest of my leg, and this is after the swelling went down. 

Does anyone know what these are? Or the causes? As I've said, I've had them for a very long time but they're getting worse. I stopped wearing skirts with no pants underneath simply because of this problem. They'd randomly pop up and the aftermath is horrible.

Sometimes they burst. And when they do, sometimes the stuff coming out is blood then puss, sometimes it's almost black, then greyish before it stops leaking. It's rather disgusting and unnerving.

I would post a pic of what I mean, but it's a lil embarassing, and I haven't really any idea what it actually might be. I tried to Google it but nothing really came up :huh:

Anyone know what I mean? Anyone get anything similar?

Honestly... these things are a big reason why I don't like having sex. They're pretty gross and stuff. Very embarassing. Also my main reason to always turn down web modeling. It's just heartbreaking to me.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 27, 2011)

Just want to add that my doc has told me before that it's common with obesity and to keep the area dry when it happens. But otherwise says nothing.


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 27, 2011)

I had problems with something like that when I was younger. I'd get these little dark red or purple lumps on various parts of my body, ranging from my upper inner arms to upper inner thighs and all points inbetween. And for years, I would have at least one or two at any given time. They'd either just recede away on their own, or burst and drain a dark fluid and then close right up. Either way they cropped up really fast, and went away really fast, and left little purplish dots on my skin that lingered for a very long time. I was told by my endocrinologist that they may be hormone related as he sees them frequently in his patients who have PCOS. I'm inclined to agree with him, because after I went off birth control pills and started a PCOS treatment plan to normalize my androgen levels and control my insulin resistance, they all but disappeared. Now, I rarely get them, and when I do it is always either right before or during my period, when my hormones are fluctuating. 

The frustrating part, was back when I was really having trouble with them, nobody could give me a diagnosis or offer me much in the way of treatment. A condition called Hidradenitis Suppurativa was suspected at first, but ruled out because the symptoms and severity weren't a close enough match to HS for the dermatologist to be willing to make a diagnosis. They started to heal just as quickly as they cropped up, so doctors were reluctant to prescribe any antibiotics. I was pretty much dismissed with instructions to keep the area clean and dry and avoid clothes that rubbed and perfumed body care products. 

Hopefully somebody else has had better luck with getting a diagnosis and treatment and can offer you some more advice. I know I have talked to a few other big women who have dealt with them before, so it's not a super-rare problem.

Tracy


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2011)

Years ago my dad (a big guy) also had boils and carbuncles (a cluster of boils) chronically for years and thought they were a fact of life of being fat but his doctor said they were caused by staph bacteria. He was given antibiotics and instructed to basically sterilize the entire bathroom (especially the toilet and surrounding area) and kitchen, and wash all bedding at the hottest setting and to always make sure his hands were frequently washed.

After a few weeks, they went away for good.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 27, 2011)

When I went looking, I did see a lot of mention of staph. Which could be the case since my mother has cellulitis again which is also caused by staph. 

But when I went reading about HS, it sounds like what I have to the T. Especially since I saw pics of it happening under the breasts, and realized that's what I've been having, too. 

I'll be talking to my doctor come Monday. At least I took pics of the progression of the boil so he can see. Every time ice mentioned it before, he didn't see any cuz I wasn't having a flare up.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 27, 2011)

OK, I'm going to be more graphic than I normally would because I've been through this and know how much it sucks.

I had the problem more in my 20s and early 30s, but still crops up now and then in my late 40s. I do think that in some part it is hormone related, but it's also fat rubbing together related.

I've had them mostly on my upper inner thighs (the V), but also a few times where butt meets thigh or butt cheek meets butt cheek. My guess is that gals with belly folds might get the problem there.

To help prevent getting them, you have to pay special attention to those hot, damp, tend to rub against each other areas. Take care to keep those areas clean and dry. When I get out of shower in the morning, after I've dried off all over, I actually sort of wedge a towel between my legs and keep it there while I brush my teeth and such. I also tend to walk around a while and air dry before I dress. Don't put clothes on when you are damp.

Also, don't think you'll solve the issue with lotion or powder. Makes it worse. Clean and dry is what you want, not layered over with stuff.

So what should you do when one of these appears? Keep your hands off of it. They are often small when they first appear, like a larger than norm painful bump. If you catch it at that point, you can use alcohol to help keep it dry and a bandaid to keep it from being rubbed. It's not a zit. Don't squeeze it!

They get much worse quickly if you do anything to aggravate the area. At the point you're describing, they've been aggravated and are an abscess. Still keep your hands off. Touching, pressing, squeezing makes the infected area bigger, not better. And the bigger it is, the longer it takes to go away. You can read online about how to treat an abscess. If you do nothing, eventually the abscess will probably drain on its own. If you want to speed the process, take a long, hot bath or apply a hot, wet cloth to the area. Still, hands off!

I don't wear dresses. If I did, there would be some kind of fabric between my thighs, either pantyhose, or some type of longer undergarment.

I know these are huge and ugly to you, which leads you to obsess about them. Leave them alone. And FYI, when it comes to sex, women all want to look perfect, but men don't give a damn if you shaved your legs or have an ugly bump on your ass. They are just thrilled to be having sex


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 27, 2011)

I've definitely done the alcohol thing when I catch them early. It's worked before for sure. I think the reason I didn't catch this last one early was because I'm so used to the feeling of them that I don't realize they've flared up and hurt until they're obvious. 

I'll try the hot damp cloth. Hopefully that helps me out. Heat and I don't get along, though, so that might be a toughie. 

I'm just hoping this can be better controlled or something. When I realized I also had it under my boobs, I kinda got really sad and freaked out. Those spots are why I never took off my bra during sex, either. So it all makes sense together.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 27, 2011)

I would also recommend sitting in a bath of epson salts. I had a boil on my butt a year or so ago it's the only time i've ever had one and it was so painful. I started the epson salt baths and after a day the pain was gone and after a couple of days it was shrunk and eventually disappeared.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 27, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've definitely done the alcohol thing when I catch them early. It's worked before for sure. I think the reason I didn't catch this last one early was because I'm so used to the feeling of them that I don't realize they've flared up and hurt until they're obvious.
> 
> I'll try the hot damp cloth. Hopefully that helps me out. Heat and I don't get along, though, so that might be a toughie.
> 
> I'm just hoping this can be better controlled or something. When I realized I also had it under my boobs, I kinda got really sad and freaked out. Those spots are why I never took off my bra during sex, either. So it all makes sense together.



I started getting "risings" between my legs, and on my thighs when I was about 13, and after two doctor visits and no help on how to cure, ease or care for them(keep the area dry and clean, that's it) , (and trust me having a boil lanced is about the worst thing I've been through)we decided to ask my great grandmother, who was from the mountains and was considered a "wise woman". She wrote out instructions, for healing and helping the "leaking". When I feel one forming I know there isn't a thing I can do but wait for it to get bigger, but once it gets fever, peel a white potato, scrap(with a steak knife or fork) about a tablespoon, put the pulp on a sqaure of gauze and put in on the "head". After about 15 minutes(if your lucky, sometimes it takes an hour) you'll feel the pressure ease, and it'll start to leak. The potato will cause the cotton/gauze to turn black, because of some chemical reaction, so don't panic if it happens. But the relief is amazing. The cool potato feels so good against the heat. I don't buy into the whole dry thing, after it burst I like to put a wet cloth on it for an hour or so instead of squeezing,(I change the cloth every few minutes depending on the size and the amount of pus and blood that is draining) because when I squueze it, it leaves ...a hole like thing that takes longer to heal. 

I also tend to get more during the summer, because of heat, and I've found out, citric acid, all the lemonade, and tomatoes I consume during the summer really makes them pop up, so will wearing a wet bathing suit for hours, which I learned the hard way a few weeks ago when I had one come up on the lower part of my labia majora, within a day of feeling the little hard knot it was the size of a tennis ball and I couldn't sit, stand, walk or sleep without having my legs spread and lying flat on my back. The potato trick had it open, and oozing and a million times less painful in 45 minutes. 

Good luck, and if you learn any tricks to stopping them or preventing them, let us know.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's a thread I started a few months ago that discussed a product that I learned about at work. It went pretty much ignored, but maybe it can be helpful in this case, at least in terms of prevention.

Hope this helps!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 27, 2011)

Would it really be considered as being in a skin fold if these things are halfway down my thigh? I mean, they're never all that close to my crotch. Halfway between the crotc and the knee is regular for me. And having snapped pics, i noticed it completely removed one of my tattoos over time from all the errupting.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 27, 2011)

It can also be a sign of diabetes.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been tested for diabetes. As well as my mother. Neither of us have it. All our levels are normal


----------



## sw33tness3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mishty said:


> had one come up on the lower part of my labia majora, within a day of feeling the little hard knot it was the size of a tennis ball and I couldn't sit, stand, walk or sleep without having my legs spread and lying flat on my back. The potato trick had it open, and oozing and a million times less painful in 45 minutes.



Yes! Thank you for mentioning this! For as long as I can remember, I thought I was the only one that got huge painful boils in my crotch area. I've always been told "ohh its just an ingrown hair" or something similar but I don't get ingrown hairs very often anywhere else on my body so I wasn't convinced. For the past month or so I've had one in an area I'd rather not try to describe lol but it finally popped and drained 2 days ago so its finally starting to heal. Next time I get one I'll try the potato trick. Thanks!


----------



## sw33tness3 (Aug 28, 2011)

Carla, I just wanted to thank you for posting this thread. This is an embarrassing topic for me to talk about as I get these huge painful boils in my crotch area sometimes and I would never have known they're not just ingrown hairs. I googled HS and read through a bit of info and looked at some pics and although mine aren't as severe as the pics I've seen (omg those poor people! I can't even imagine the pain...) it seems to me that that's what the boils I get are. And like you, I also get pimple like spots on and under my boobs and sometimes boils too.

I hope you are able to get control of them and more info from your doctor. Let us know.


----------



## Donna (Aug 28, 2011)

Boils and hidradenitis suppurativa are sebaceous in nature (like acne) and hormonally influenced. Have you noticed an increase in infected area before or during your menses? The hormonal changes that take place during our cycles can have a direct influence on these types of lesions. I had a huge problem with them before my hysterectomy and again when I went off hormone replacement therapy. Stress can also cause outbreaks (makes sense since stress causes our hormone levels to fluctuate.) 

While diabetes can be a contributing factor, non-diabetics who consume a great deal of processed sugar have a higher risk of developing both boils and HS. I guess the sugar feeds the infection. Boils are caused by staph infection developing in a clogged hair follicle while HS is a clogged sweat (apocrine) gland. So many doctors will say that they are fat related, but my doctor told me that is simply not true. One thing he did tell me was never to squeeze or prick them myself...let them open on their own and drain. Misty's potato drawing trick works...as does a piece of salt pork or a slice of onion (old Appalachian remedies.)

You can also treat the area with tea tree oil. Wash the area well with anti-bacterial soap, rinse and dry thoroughly. Oral antibiotics are never a bad thing and like CP mentioned, wash all towels, lines and clothing on the hottest water the fabric will tolerate and disinfect the bathroom, kitchen and bed. This will keep a secondary infection from cropping up-like cellulitis or sepsis. Also, if you use a scrubby (those plastic poof sponge things...not sure what their actual name is,) a shower glove, a loofah sponge or razor in those areas, throw them out and purchase a new one to avoid any bacteria that might be lingering on the items from reinfecting the area. 

Once the bumps are open and drained, I poke open a couple of vitamin E capsules and put it on the area to help with the healing and minimize scarring. Bio Oil is supposed to be good for the healing process. 

I did a Google search for home remedies a while back and came across this site, which I saved to my favorites. You might find some of the info there helpful.

Sorry you are dealing with this. Hope you are able to get some relief soon!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Would it really be considered as being in a skin fold if these things are halfway down my thigh? I mean, they're never all that close to my crotch. Halfway between the crotc and the knee is regular for me. And having snapped pics, i noticed it completely removed one of my tattoos over time from all the errupting.



I'm not sure if it's considered a skin fold -- it depends on your anatomy. The bacteria that thrive in these lesions love moist, dark places and if there's a good supply of glucose (which is why diabetics are more prone to them) so much the better. It's usually your own bacteria that grows wild in a clogged gland (Donna's description is perfect) and keeping it clean and dry will help it heal.

One thing to keep in mind for the boils that people get is MRSA infections, which come about from an infection from a bacteria that is resistant to the usual treatment for staph overgrowth. These infections grow very large, often very fast, and don't heal up like a normal boil will. So if yours isn't healing up, it's worth having a culture done and getting antibiotics. Also, if the skin surrounding the area becomes red, hot, swollen, and takes on an orange peel appearance, or if redness starts extending out from the wound, especially in streaks, get to a doctor. You will need antibiotics.

As for prevention? Dryness helps, non-binding clothes, clothes that can breathe, minimizing simple carbs and doing what you can to keep your immune system healthy can all help. Some people swear by antibacterial soaps but I'm not so sure because those strip your skin of the good bacteria which combats the "bad guys".

And the product I mentioned earlier works well in skin folds or, I imagine, areas where there is chafing, if you can find a way to keep it in place.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've been tested for diabetes. As well as my mother. Neither of us have it. All our levels are normal



Good! I had terrible boils in both armpits and it was directly linked to uncontrolled, undiagnosed diabetes. That's why I mentioned it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Good! I had terrible boils in both armpits and it was directly linked to uncontrolled, undiagnosed diabetes. That's why I mentioned it.



Ouch! Hope they're good now. I can imagine that it mustve been insanely painful for the armpit!

-----

I do get these thing about a week before or after a period (mine averag a 32 day cycle) but this time I think it was definitely caused by sugar. I hadn't had candy in monnnnths and got some on Monday. I had too much (I'm actually sugar sick, I believe) and this popped up. I didn't eat any yesterday and by night time, the boil had pretty much vanished.


----------



## Jes (Sep 1, 2011)

Donna said:


> Oral antibiotics are never a bad thing



First, I'm sorry to you all that you're suffering with these. 
Second, and I know I'm being a Debbie Downer with this, but is frequent use of pre-emptive oral antibiotics a good idea for this condition? B/c they're staph (or whatever) infections, and it would seem sufferers are prone to them, I would worry about creating a superbug that you can't control with antibiotics.
Am I worried for nothing?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 1, 2011)

Not at all, Jes. I think that's the very reason they say NOT to be on anti-biotics for too long. Otherwise something like a superbug will happen. You have every right to be worried about something like that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 1, 2011)

Re: Antibiotics. From the CDC.



> Exposure to antibiotics therefore provides selective pressure, which makes the surviving bacteria more likely to be resistant.



This means that we should be careful about how and when we use antibiotics. Using them appropriate and judiciously helps minimize the risk of creating superbugs which is why they're not used across the board anymore for viral infections. There's no evidence that they prevent secondary bacterial infection and lots of evidence that they contribute to antibiotic resistance.

Even for people with heart murmurs who were once prescribed prophylactic antibiotics for dental procedures, that is no longer the case. It was not found to have any effect on endocarditis and contributed to antibiotic resistance.

Just a little FYI for ya...


----------



## Cynthia (Sep 1, 2011)

Because diabetics are prone to skin infections, I do these things which, in combination, have worked well for me:


For years, I've used Dr. Bronner's tea tree oil castile soap daily. The liquid is meant to be diluted, so it's not as expensive as it looks. (For a great summer treat, try the peppermint soap on a hot day.)
It's also good to dry off potential problem areas twice -- once with a terrycloth towel and again with a paper one -- to get the skin extra-dry. It's easy to remember if you keep a paper towel roll in the bathroom.
I try to clean home toilet seats with a disinfectant wipe daily -- takes a coupe of minutes. Public ones are "no-sit" zones unless they're papered extremely well.


----------



## Donna (Sep 3, 2011)

I didn't know about the antibiotics being bad and creating superbugs. I will be better prepared next time I have to go to the doctor for a break out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CherryRVA (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't post much anymore, but I just wanted to say thank you for bringing up this topic and talking about hidradenitis suppurativa. I have suffered with these sores for the past 18 years. I have had so many docs tell me it was my hygiene, my choice of soaps, deodorants, diabetes, etc. My most recent primary care doctor told me that if I lost weight, then they would go away. But when I try to exercise, these things crop up & are horrible.

I saw this post a couple of weeks ago. I shared the post with my boyfriend, who has a bit of medical background. He finally kicked my butt into gear. He asked what I was afraid of...I told him that I was afraid somebody else would say it's my fault & you're fat, stop eating, lose weight. He said he would come with me if I was really that afraid.

I went to my first dermatologist appointment today and they took one look & said I have it. And the doctor was pissed at my primary care....she said that it wouldn't matter if I was 120lbs, I'd still have this. She then sat down to her computer & shot off an email to my primary care, told her the diagnosis & told her to do more research before blindly suggesting weight loss!

So now I will be on antibiotics for awhile, but I have hope it will be ok. So anyway, thanks again for making this thread. It was an important part to getting this road to healing started. And also if anybody who has it wants to talk about it, I'd be interested in hearing about your experiences.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm actually waiting for a referral to a dermatologist to go through. I did go see my doctor and he believes it is hidradenitis suppurativa and is pretty sure the dermatologist will say the same, but wants to make sure.

It was really awkward having to disrobe for the doctor. I don't like to disrobe for anyone, and certainly don't like to take off my bra (I had to cuz I have it on my boobs, too) and so I was terrified, but looks like I'll be getting a diagnosis.

I've got a very small flare up right now, but luckily nothing I can't deal with. It's just sucky to have to spread my legs a little when sleeping instead of curling up just to stay comfortable.


----------



## CherryRVA (Oct 28, 2011)

I am just having a really rough night right now. I've been so busy at work with a project & a bunch of other b.s. That I really haven't given myself time to digest & come to terms with the diagnosis. And then it hit me tonite like a ton of bricks.

This is chronic. Chronic skin pain. I've put up with it for 18 years. I will put up with it until I am dead. It will never go away, ever. It may go into remission, it may not. It may be painful like it is now. It may flare & get worse. I could end up as stage 4 & have to have surgery to strip away abcesses & sweat glands, then plastic surgery & skin grafts, only a 50% success rate with that.Type the disease name into google images. I finally did tonite & I almost threw up. Many of the images are just horrific. People end up on disability because of this disease.

And I'm going to say this...people can read this and think I'm vain or shallow or what the hell ever, but I'm just going to say it. People have asked me in the past "if you could change one thing about your body, what would it be?" My answer was never my weight, but always clear skin. Or at least skin that was free of these horrible things. And for a long time, I thought these were my fault, these sores were some failing of mine...like if I used a different soap or cleanser or lost weight, they would go away. And I would be pain free. And pretty. Or at least feel normal for a change and feel good about myself. And I realized tonite when I actually had some time to really think about it, I finally realized Pretty, Normal, or Pain Free....will NEVER f**king happen. The hope is gone. Reality sets in.


And part of me....just died tonite. It just hurts so bad right now. Not just physically, but mentally & emotionally.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 28, 2011)

CherryRVA said:


> And part of me....just died tonite. It just hurts so bad right now. Not just physically, but mentally & emotionally.


 
Grieve it. You really have to.

Also, look into your area's health resources. They might have a Chronic condition support group or class that you can attend that will help you better deal with the situation.

It's not your fault, but you WILL FEEL BETTER about it with some time.

I have MS and Type II diabetes and some days I feel like throwing in the towel big time. But there are people out there that can help you get a better perspective on it.

Feel better, lady. You deserve to.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 29, 2011)

CherryRVA said:


> I am just having a really rough night right now. I've been so busy at work with a project & a bunch of other b.s. That I really haven't given myself time to digest & come to terms with the diagnosis. And then it hit me tonite like a ton of bricks.
> 
> This is chronic. Chronic skin pain. I've put up with it for 18 years. I will put up with it until I am dead. It will never go away, ever. It may go into remission, it may not. It may be painful like it is now. It may flare & get worse. I could end up as stage 4 & have to have surgery to strip away abcesses & sweat glands, then plastic surgery & skin grafts, only a 50% success rate with that.Type the disease name into google images. I finally did tonite & I almost threw up. Many of the images are just horrific. People end up on disability because of this disease.
> 
> ...




*Cherry Dear,

*I read your two posts and it brings back my past. I too had horrible dermatitis problems - not related to being fat. It was related to me having a immunological system that is total screwed up, I had one of the worst skin diseases around in the US called pyoderma gangrenosum. I wouldn't wish this stuff on my worst enemy. One good thing is that it is not contagious. I have had cultures and biopsies and you name it. It's in remission right now and I'm content with that. 

The bad part is that this stuff can eat down to a person's bones. Right through skin, fat and muscle- what stops it? Not much - only about three or four people in Arkansas know how to treat it or can prescribe the appropriate medicine. This brings me to* YOU.* You need to do what I did and get yourself ASAP to the best dermatologist at the head of the teaching hospital in Washington State. These are the people that were able to cure my very unusual and painful skin condition and have kept it at bay for twenty years.

I looked up the address and the name of the clinic for you. Its in Seattle and you will have to go there for your first few visits. Its important for you to see the top doc that deals with your problem. In a teaching hospital, there are lots of docs with lots of interests (try to focus on the one that is closest to your needs). I looked up the bios of all the Dermatologists listed and I think the man at the bottom is your closest match  try him if hes still there.

Its fastest to get in if your doc makes a referral. Next fastest way to get in is to go to the ER (but you will not get the right doc  you will get the person on call). You can try making an appointment yourself  it may be a month away, but plead that you are sick and in pain and ask them to put you on standby if necessary. Most state teaching hospitals will take any insurance and it you do not have any will let you pay what you can. Because they are run by the state, they serve the taxpayers. 

Because they are teaching students, your head doctor will have some baby docs to teach along with him. I usually saw several folks in the room with my primary doctor but it was because my case was so interesting. They were very nice to me and my doctor was without a doubt the best dermatologist in our state.

Here are more details on where you need to go:

http://uwmedicine.washington.edu/pa...find-a-clinic/pages/clinic.aspx?clinicid=1341

Dermatology clinic University of Washington School of Medicine, Seattle

*About this Clinic - The Dermatology Clinic at UWMC-Roosevelt* provides comprehensive dermatological care for patients with various skin conditions, including:

 Evaluation of all patient with skin conditions, from general to specialized care, to patients from adolescent through geriatric age groups
 Surgical procedures for patients with symptomatic benign and malignant skin conditions

 Management of chronic skin conditions, including phototherapy, 
Specialized clinics for the evaluation and treatment of hair loss, patients with atypical moles, nail disorders and skin disorders of the female and male genitalia

 Referral Instructions
* To speak to a dermatology patient services specialist, please call 206.598.4067.*

Health-care professionals making a referral should fax a UW Medicine referral request (PDF) to 206.598.2267. 

To refer a patient, use the UW Medicine referral form.

*And here's who I think you should ask for - Philip Fleckman, M.D.* (However, there may be others I didn't see.)

Dr. Fleckman is a UW professor of dermatology. After receiving his medical degree from Washington University in St. Louis, he trained as a postdoctoral fellow in the Laboratory of Neurochemistry at the NIH/NIMH before training in dermatology at Yale University.

Patient Care Philosophy
"I savor interacting with people with difficult disorders, making informed and joint decisions about how to approach their problem, and making them better."

*Clinical Interests
Blistering skin diseases*; inherited scaling skin diseases (the ichthyoses); disorders of the nails; and general dermatology.

*Research Interests
Controls of epidermal differentiation in normal and pathologic skin; the pathophysiology of ichthyosis vulgaris and other inherited disorders of keratinization*; the interface of skin with biomaterials; and development of the distal digit and its application to fingertip regeneration.

Teaching Interests
Students and residents interested in dermatology and skin biology.

*Good luck. May the force be with you. If you have a positive outlook about your therapy and treatment, the results with be more favorable. Where your mind is, your body will likely follow.*


----------



## DeerVictory (Oct 29, 2011)

I've gotten these before and usually attributed them to moist legs rubbing together when you walk. I always wear shorts under dresses and skirts and sometimes I use deodorant or powder (baby powder, anti-chafing powder) to keep the area dry. 

I've heard that this stuff is REALLY good for preventing chub rub. 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/73339975/secretshield-anti-chafing-stick-chubrub but I haven't tried it.


----------

